# Purchased New Rimfire Pistol



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to Academy (Mobile) on Wed & they had a buckmark & a couple
of small 22 pistols. I was hoping to take a look at some of the rugers.
Anyway I stopped in on Friday & they just put out a new ruger markIII512
model 10101. It was one that is not on the Academy internet website
& it felt great. I went home & searched the internet & saw that they were
asking $339. I called the main Academy customer service number to see
if they were going to keep them in stock. Turns out they only had a total
of 10 pistols at 10 different stores. So I went back & purchased it on Friday
night.

I went to the range today, and I was very pleased. I shot 360 rounds of the
remington 550 bulk 22lr that Wal_Mart sells. No problems at all. 

Now I am researching & watching the videos about cleaning the pistol.
I read some posts on a ruger forum where they advise cleaning a new
gun before you shoot it. Maybe I should have. When I was at the range
today I got various opinions on how often & etc. I don't consider myself
mechanically inclined. The guy at Academy really did not know anything
about cleaning the pistol, as yall already know.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

todd river said:


> I went to Academy (Mobile) on Wed & they had a buckmark & a couple
> of small 22 pistols. I was hoping to take a look at some of the rugers.
> Anyway I stopped in on Friday & they just put out a new ruger markIII512
> model 10101. It was one that is not on the Academy internet website
> ...


Often people are referring to removing the factory packing grease barely used on the slide and some other places. No need to clean before you shoot unless she is malfunctioning. You're going to clean it an hour later after shooting anyways right? Or you can clean and lube prior while following the direction guide sold with your gun and you might even learn something new!
I know it's not manly, but there's nothing wrong with reading the direction guide to any new purchase whether it's a gun or a blender. Can you have the barrel threaded? I highly recommend doing so now. If you have it threaded 1/2" standard thread, you can come to the range and put a few rounds through with my silencer. I think you will really like it!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have it threaded 1/2" standard thread, you can come to the range and put a few rounds through with my silencer. I think you will really like it![/QUOTE]

Yeah Stanley,surely ATF would love that idea.....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If you have it threaded 1/2" standard thread, you can come to the range and put a few rounds through with my silencer. I think you will really like it!


Yeah Stanley,surely ATF would love that idea.....[/QUOTE]

Ron's can was legally bought and registered on a Form 4 with the BATF.

I have a MKIII which is the same handgun, but different grip angle and metal frame. I broke it in by shooting 1k rounds before any cleaning and it worked fine. In my experience most modern firearms need little cleaning and some even require little to no oil.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Yeah Stanley,surely ATF would love that idea.....


Ron's can was legally bought and registered on a Form 4 with the BATF.

Yeah but Ron can't put his can legally on your barrel.....


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Ron's can was legally bought and registered on a Form 4 with the BATF.
> 
> Yeah but Ron can't put his can legally on your barrel.....


Guess he'll just have to "sell" it to Ron....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Trophy05 said:


> Guess he'll just have to "sell" it to Ron....


:thumbsup:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If you have it threaded 1/2" standard thread, you can come to the range and put a few rounds through with my silencer. I think you will really like it!


Yeah Stanley,surely ATF would love that idea.....[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure you are wrong on this one. 

The silencer is the controlled item not the combination of the silencer and firearm. As long as Ron is with the silencer it can be attached to any firearm he pleases. He cannot however give it to someone to use that is not in his presence.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with what your saying exactly. I cannot put my silencer on your gun and let you have at it...


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I agree with what your saying exactly. I cannot put my silencer on your gun and let you have at it...


I'm a little confused...

Are you saying only the permit holder can shoot or in this case use the firearm/item?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

CootCommander said:


> I'm a little confused...
> 
> Are you saying only the permit holder can shoot or in this case use the firearm/item?


The can and the handgun are legally two different firearms. As long as Ron is nearby you may legally use the can on your handgun.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got two MKII KMK512's (stainless version of your gun) that I bought in the 80s. I can't say how many tens of thousands of rounds have gone thru those guns. I've never taken them apart. I just clean the barrel and chamber on occasion and I've never had a problem.
If they ever start to malfunction I'll take them apart but so far so good.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> The can and the handgun are legally two different firearms. As long as Ron is nearby you may legally use the can on your handgun.


Correct. I know this just wasn't sure exactly what his last post meant.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I've got two MKII KMK512's (stainless version of your gun) that I bought in the 80s. I can't say how many tens of thousands of rounds have gone thru those guns. I've never taken them apart. I just clean the barrel and chamber on occasion and I've never had a problem.
> If they ever start to malfunction I'll take them apart but so far so good.



How do you clean the barrel without disassembling the pistol?
I realize I could use q-tips & gun patches to clean the chamber.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Bore Snake will work real good for u :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

todd river said:


> How do you clean the barrel without disassembling the pistol?
> I realize I could use q-tips & gun patches to clean the chamber.


The barrel and upper are one piece. You have to remove the bolt, separate the upper and lower before you can use a cleaning rod and patch. You can also use a bore snake if you don't want to take it all down.


----------

